# KAKASHI has no one to replace him, this is sad



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 7, 2011)

Everyone has some one to replace them when they are gone. But Kakashi has no one.
Shikamaru--> Shikaku
reading mind guy--> ino
Fat guy--> Fat guy
Anko--> ten ten
3erd hokage  --> konohamaru
jiraya/Yondaime--> Naruto
Hyuga head family--> Hinata/Neji
Bug guy--> Bug guy
Guy--> Lee
dog women--> dog son
oro--> sasuke 
tsunade--> sakura and shizune

Kakashi---


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 7, 2011)

Udon of course.


----------



## Rama (Oct 7, 2011)

Kakashi is a lone wolf, and Sasuke was suppose to replace him.


----------



## Vice (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know, Sai?


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Oct 7, 2011)

Kakashi is pretty unique, no one could replace him...... I think if he survives the manga he would actually retire and if he started a family he wouldn't train his off spring to be ninjas (well maybe a little but just for self defense) because of negative experiences he had.


----------



## BXisAWOL (Oct 7, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Everyone has some one to replace them when they are gone. But Kakashi has no one.
> Shikamaru--> Shikaku
> reading mind guy--> ino
> Fat guy--> Fat guy
> ...




What...?

I don't even...I just...*sigh*


----------



## ovanz (Oct 7, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Everyone has some one to replace them when they are gone. But Kakashi has no one.
> Shikamaru--> Shikaku
> reading mind guy--> ino
> Fat guy--> Fat guy
> ...



Lol i don't think sasuke want to replace orochimaru, kabuto yes.

Kakashi has pa-kun (?)


----------



## Blackgallon (Oct 7, 2011)

That means Kakashi needs a son.

So, who does he get pregnant.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Oct 7, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Everyone has some one to replace them when they are gone. But Kakashi has no one.
> Shikamaru--> Shikaku
> reading mind guy--> ino
> *Fat guy--> Fat guy*
> ...




On a serious note, I sasuke somehow redeems  himself then thats his replacement. ( But there will never be someone as good, godly and as cool as him)Maybe his son 

Kabuto is oros replacement and If I remenber well, most of sasuke's non ms techniques came from kakashi sensei


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2011)

Nah, Kakashi needs to get out there and knock some bitches UP! 

Assuming he doesn't have a bunch of illgit kids like Jiraiya already.


----------



## tettays (Oct 7, 2011)

Lmfao and ANKO and TenTen!!!  hahahah !

That is too rich.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 7, 2011)

*tenten--> Iruka*


----------



## zenieth (Oct 7, 2011)

kakashi has that hot anbu chick i think.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 7, 2011)

but in all seriousness karin


----------



## javiakuya (Oct 7, 2011)

Can someone explain Anko & Ten Ten's relation?


----------



## ovanz (Oct 8, 2011)

javiakuya said:


> Can someone explain Anko & Ten Ten's relation?



X multiplied by how many characters have died in this war, then adding the zetsus but substracting the characters than didn't die but were just clones, then everything to the square, you then rest the remaining result by counting the times a woman has been fodderized by kishi, then multiply the times ramen guy saved the world and there you got: Anko - Tenten

That or Op write random shit.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 8, 2011)

Kakashi is irreplacable.

He is to bad-ass to have some lame successor because can't nobody compare to him.

Sasuke, lol thats funny, they have 2 totally different methods in fighting.

If anyone replaces Kakashi I say Naruto.

Why? Fighting styles. Naruto is a close-range fighter who uses clones as a distraction and kb feints. And even their techs.

Kakashi learned the Rasengan at a young age and fast. And Naruto somewhat did, but learned it fast from when it was introduced. And Chidori is more or less Kakashi take of FuutonRasengan but w/ Raiton, and he couldn't combine raiton w/ it so he settled for chidori.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 8, 2011)

Kakashi is just too unique to be replaced.



IchLiebe said:


> plz delete this admins the post not thread



You can delete your own posts, you know.


----------



## IchLiebe (Oct 8, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> Kakashi is just too unique to be replaced.
> 
> 
> 
> You can delete your own posts, you know.



Thank you for the advice


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 8, 2011)

Kakashi is a loner, he has no one and it will probably stay that way. T.T


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Oct 8, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Everyone has some one to replace them when they are gone. But Kakashi has no one.
> Shikamaru--> Shikaku
> reading mind guy--> ino
> Fat guy--> Fat guy
> ...



Lmao. And Sasuke is Oro replacement? If so Naruto is Jiraiya's. Since Naruto is Minato's replacement I think Sasuke is more likely to be Kakashi's, or Itachi.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Oct 8, 2011)

IchLiebe said:


> Sasuke, lol thats funny, they have 2 totally different methods in fighting.



not only does this not matter, it's totally incorrect. Why do you think they're different? Because one is called Chidori and the other lightning blade? They're fundamentally the same, they both shoot electricity out of their anuses.

More importantly, to answer KAKASHI10's question, (who in no way comes across as a fan of the character to me): Sasuke.

If I recall correctly, right before Sasuke defects from Konohona, Kakashi confronts him understanding what he's going to do. Sasuke tells him he knows nothing but is surprised to find Kakashi experienced the same thing of having those close to him killed yet not succumbing to his hate. Sasuke then contemplates but is eventually manipulated by the sound 4. 

Kakashi is the same as Sasuke, circumstances are the only difference here.


----------



## Samuraijack (Oct 8, 2011)

It would depend on how you looked at it. From a generation perspective it would look like:
Jiraiya-->Minato-->Kakashi-->Naruto/Sasuke

Similarities in skill sets:
Kakashi-->Sasuke

Similarities in morals:
Everyone older than Kakashi with WOF-->Kakashi-->Everyone younger than Kakashi with WOF

Similarities in personality:
Kakashi-->Redeemed Sasuke


----------



## Bringer (Oct 8, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> That means Kakashi needs a son.
> 
> So, who does he get pregnant.



either shizune or anko


----------



## gershwin (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasuke is his replacement.


----------



## goldendriger (Oct 8, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> That means Kakashi needs a son.
> 
> So, who does he get pregnant.



Kurenai (But Shhh dont tell Asuma)

But why is this thread implying he's going to die? Kakashi will live on past Naruto and Hinata's G.G.G.G.Grandson. Only shame will be he'll have to live forever without Jiraiya's porno books


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 8, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> That means Kakashi needs a son.
> 
> So, who does he get pregnant.



Mei obviously. They are roughly of an age and powerlevel.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasuke 
It's obviously the right choice.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 8, 2011)

It's sad indeed.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok I, I think I can make this ledgable...


KAKASHI10 said:


> Everyone has some one to replace them when they are gone. But Kakashi has no one.
> Shikaku-->Shikamaru
> Inochi--> Ino
> Choza--> Choji
> ...



I struck out the ones that are just wrong: Kiba's sister Hana looks like shes going to take over the clan after Tsume steps down. As for Orochimaru's replacement, it is/was Kabuto... That or Kabuto is becoming Orochimaru...

As for Kakashi, Sasuke is kinda a what if of Kakashi, as pointed out near the end of Part 1 Kakashi was a lot like Sasuke when he was younger.

Also do your fucking research before you post.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol a lady from *any* of the 5 villages would be happy to have Kakashi help them create a "replacement" for him. 


Besides, who's bad@ss AND suave enough to take the mantle after he's gone?? Everyone else from the next generation either have one or the other, but not both.


----------



## J★J♥ (Oct 8, 2011)

Kakashi --> Pakkun


----------



## dungsi27 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thats gonna be Sasuke I guess.


----------



## John (Oct 8, 2011)

ovanz said:


> X multiplied by how many characters have died in this war, then adding the zetsus but substracting the characters than didn't die but were just clones, then everything to the square, you then rest the remaining result by counting the times a woman has been fodderized by kishi, then multiply the times ramen guy saved the world and there you got: Anko - Tenten
> 
> That or Op write random shit.


Hard to pick but if I had to choose one I'd go with the latter random shit explanation. That said, the mathematics in the former is flawless. You clearly did your homework.


----------



## hellohi (Oct 8, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> *Fat guy--> Fat guy*




LOL


----------



## rac585 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's definitely Sasuke


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 8, 2011)

Im still hoping for KakashiXAnko child.


----------



## Ryan2113 (Oct 8, 2011)

dog women--> dog son


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm. Well, Sai does want to fight Kakashi. And the two have gotten closer after awhile..Kakashi knows how Sai works. 

Or perhaps Kakashi is just irreplacable. That's what makes him so cool. There's no one like him.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 8, 2011)

kakashi choose your bitch


she needs a man




choose her if you want to be the woman of the relationship. 



she wants a man more then shizune.




her lover Hayate died. She is getting lonely.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Oct 8, 2011)

To be honest, everyone is unique :ho

But it's the truth. No one is going to have a successor that is identical to him in every way, Kakashi will have several successors that have a part of him or learned something from him but they will still be their own people.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2011)

Darui replaces him, who else ? O_o Raikage is stubborn, he won't retire until his 110 years old. Darui defects to Konoha


----------



## Blackberry90 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kakashi is just unique.
And I think Oro-->Kabuto is more matched than Oro-->Sasu



ovanz said:


> X multiplied by how many characters have died in this war, then adding the zetsus but substracting the characters than didn't die but were just clones, then everything to the square, you then rest the remaining result by counting the times a woman has been fodderized by kishi, then multiply the times ramen guy saved the world and there you got: Anko - Tenten
> 
> That or Op write random shit.



Loling.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasuke will most likely replace Kakashi. 

*After* he becomes good, of course.


----------



## Namikaze Naruto (Oct 8, 2011)

goldendriger said:


> Kurenai (But Shhh dont tell Asuma)
> 
> But why is this thread implying he's going to die? Kakashi will live on past Naruto and Hinata's G.G.G.G.Grandson. Only shame will be he'll have to live forever without Jiraiya's porno books



People will eventually die, Kakashi included.
Nevertheless, I think Kakashi has a good start for his new career after the war: The successor of the Icha-Icha series author.

I have three good reason for that:
1. Kakashi has been used to read Icha-icha series on his life, he knows the drill.
2. Kakashi is a smart-ass, if Jiraiya can make a good book, he can do that better.
3. Kakashi is way better looking than Jiraiya, not to mention his charming personality. I bet he won't have to resort on sneaking stuffs like J-man. He can even go further and deeper into chicks than J-man.

Thus, I'd like to forecast the tittle of new Icha-icha series:
....." ICHA-ICHA Paradise: Position Guide for Pleasure Seeker ".....


----------



## Delicious (Oct 8, 2011)

No one can replace Kakashi.


----------



## CA182 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kakashi will be like the Nidaime Mizukage and Muu.

The awesomness dies with him.


----------



## Goku• (Oct 8, 2011)

Sasuke is his obvious replacement, provided he is redeemed and survives by the end of the manga.


----------



## Itachisaywat (Oct 8, 2011)

Kakashi *is* the replacement, of his father


----------



## Judecious (Oct 8, 2011)

He needs to get Mei pregnant


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 9, 2011)

Let Kakashi get some random bitch pregnant and he got his successor. The man is 30 that's the perfect time to have some kids.


----------



## tnorbo (Oct 9, 2011)

neji. both are fodder who spend more time in the hospital than on the battlefield.

plus neither has won a fight yet in part two.


----------



## KillerFlow (Oct 9, 2011)

Darui, tamer of Pseudo-Jins and black lightning specialist.


----------



## 24 Hours (Oct 9, 2011)

Kabuto is Oro's replacement
Sasuke is Itachi's replacement


----------



## Tengu (Oct 9, 2011)

That just means Kakashi will never die.


----------



## Achilles (Oct 9, 2011)

Some ninja are just irreplacable. Hashirama was one, so was Hiruzen. I guess Kakashi is too.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He needs to get Kurenai pregnant again.



Fixed. :ho


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2011)

Kakashi will give birth to a new Hatake/Uchiha clan....


----------



## Yuna (Oct 9, 2011)

What exactly is the Anko <-> Tenten connection?


----------



## Hasan (Oct 9, 2011)

No one can replace Kakashi. He's just that awesome. 

On serious note, it's definitely Sasuke. He even said that Sasuke was similar to him.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 9, 2011)

1- Sasuke was/is meant to be Oro replacement. But I just do not see him as such. Oro is to much cool and better character overall.

2- Yes interesting enough Sasuke and KAKASHI have many similar thihngs. But I just do not see him as his replacement.

3- Sasuke has his PNJ shield that he will survive at the end of the manga, could be blind, and in weelchair but last uchiha will survive to clean the name of uchiha.

4- I do not know if serious people tend not to see the similarities between tenten and anko. They are very similar the only thing that kishi decided to give anko gen 4.5 and not tai or nin that would have suit her more. But besides that ten ten is a good replacemnt for Anko.


----------



## Yuna (Oct 9, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 4- I do not know if serious people tend not to see the similarities between tenten and anko. They are very similar the only thing that kishi decided to give anko gen 4.5 and not tai or nin that would have suit her more. But besides that ten ten is a good replacemnt for Anko.


How in the *world* are Tenten and Anko similar?! *How*?! They are different in literally every single possible way except for when it comes to hair colour!


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 9, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 1- Sasuke was/is meant to be Oro replacement. But I just do not see him as such. Oro is to much cool and better character overall.
> 
> 2- Yes interesting enough Sasuke and KAKASHI have many similar thihngs. But I just do not see him as his replacement.
> 
> ...



Sasuke is Madara's replacement. And no one else's


----------



## Lelouch71 (Oct 9, 2011)

Sasuke could had been Kakashi replacement before he betrayed the leaf. I would argue that Sasuke is Orochimaru replacement. He's seems more evil than Madara and only a few steps below Orochimaru. Give him a few more years then Sasuke would be a true monster. More than likely Sasuke will just be Madara's replacement who got converted at an earlier age.


----------



## ℛei (Oct 9, 2011)

Poor,poor Kakashi


----------



## Googleplex (Oct 9, 2011)

Naruto's replaced one aspect of Kakashi which is the ability to come up with tactics quickly.
Sasuke will replace the Sharingan part of Kakashi seeing as he did actually inherit Kakashi's jutsu.

Kakashi's one of those guys who need two people to truly replace him.


----------



## maltyy (Oct 9, 2011)

Kakashi was a true child prodigy, one with no special inheritance and made a name for himself (apart from being son of the White Fang). Konoha will just have to wait a generation or two for another one like Kakashi to pop up.

Or he could just knock up the Mizukage.:ho


----------

